# Fuel and Brake Line Clip Questions



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

It appears that all my fuel/brake line clips are intact now that I've got my frame stripped down for sandblasting. My question is: Should I leave them on the frame and save them or should I remove them and replace them with new ones. If the way to go is to use new ones, since they're riveted onto hte frame, how should I attach the new ones? Drill a hole next to the rivet hole for the new ones and use a sheet metal screw? Self-tapping bolt? Pop-rivet?

Also, I was surpised at how lightweight the trailing arms were when I removed them. Does anyone have any experience with aftermarket trailing arms? I already have the bushing kit from PST for the stock arms, so I'll probably stick with those. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

When you change out the bushings to the trailing arms make a support bushing out of a piece of pipe cut down the middle. place it around the outside of the bushing so outer part of arm doesn't bend in when you remove the old one and install the new one.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Good tip, thanks a lot Richie. I was wondering how I was going to press that bushing out without bending the arm. Think two halves of a piece of PVC pipe would be sturdy enough?


----------



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

It can't hurt to try. I never though of that. I got a piece of plumbers black pipe. It's has a thick wall. The more you can surround the bushing the better.


----------

